# Headed to Brandon this week.



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

I will be in Brandon Thursday afternoon for a few days. The place I am staying has a ramp on the Alfia river so I will probably launch their a couple days after that I am open to just about anywhere. If you have any suggestions where and which tides it would be greatly appreciated.


Thanks


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

when you go out of the river if you go right toward the big mound just past that there are a few feeder creeks. Ive worked those in the past and have had luck with reds and snook


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

Am I allowed to run on a plane in the river or is it slow / idle only?


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

There are a few idle spots but there posted. Its half and half. When are you getting in town


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

just read thursday


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

It will be Thursday evening but I will be there 4 or 5 days then I will be back on the 29th to fish with the Ankona guys on the 30th.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

> Am I allowed to run on a plane in the river or is it slow / idle only?


I agree with Makin Moves.  However, specifically, anything West of US301 and I-75 is on plane up to 25mph - I've seen jet skiers going well past that just about every time I'm on the river, LOL.  There's a small idle zone at US41 right at the Williams Park ramp, then it's clear from there once you clear the large ship dock.  Most anything East of US301 is idle but as usual, you will see people screaming thru there too.

I recently fished the Kitchen, it's an area south of the Alafia, a little south of Bullfrog Creek, but north of the Teco powerplant - you can't miss it, it's all mangroves.  Water temp was 88F, I was skunked - it's prolly getting too warm for that area but you never know.  The Kitchen is either on or off, it's never in between.  If you go there, be careful of the oyster beds with your new Shadowcast.  What's worked for me topwater bone colored spook, but my go to is a 1/2 oz Johnson gold spoon, a Nemire or a Crocodile spoon.  Hope this helps if you're thinking of going to the Kitchen.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

stay outta my spot


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> stay outta my spot


this is why  -sorry but the champ and I had to stop and check it out for you Freek 
-----your good to go....


----------

